# My one year-old tank.....



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

The tank has gone through 2 major rescaping. At one point, 50% of tank was filled with Temple Leaf plants. Unfortunately, they don't last long enough. Stem rotting or massive potassium deficiency, despite that I am/was regularly dosing potassium. I replaced them, all of them almost, with 2 giant Java ferns and using Ludiwiga reopen for the background. Now, the reopen is growing like weeds!!!! The Chainsword Narrow Leafs are finally thriving really well with 6 inches tall grass.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

looks awesome. what kind of light are you running? .. i love how its so dense you cant even see the hob intake so in reality no point to spend the cash for a canister when you can just cover up with lots of plants


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kworker said:


> looks awesome. what kind of light are you running? .. i love how its so dense you cant even see the hob intake so in reality no point to spend the cash for a canister when you can just cover up with lots of plants



Yes, the tank is ridiculously dense and I am so afraid the reopens near the surface will block out too much light to the bottom leaves. I have mostly now Jave ferns and so it isn't that crucial to get enough light to the bottom of the tank. I am using 2 T5HO totaling 78w. The extra utility light on the side corner is for the front corner as well as getting some light to the giant java ferns. It is only 10w CP bulb.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks great


----------

